# Shark Torment



## Surf Bunny (May 4, 2009)

A group of young adult males caught a shark on NB and kept it beached from Saturday and then on Sunday afternoon it died. How can this be possible? No catch and release.

To top it all off, they took the blood from the shark and made creative artistic tattoos on their bodies. Really sicko.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

did they take it home?


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Should have called the warden. Definitely illegal to just leave them to rot.


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *Surf Bunny (11/16/2009)*A group of young adult males caught a shark on NB and kept it beached from Saturday and then on Sunday afternoon it died.


No doubt that is messed up. However, two observations: 1) That is an awfully long time for said shark to survive out of the water, and 2) If you made such detailed observations of time and liveliness, how come you didn't shove it out into the water? I know it wasn't your responsibility since you didn't catch it, but if you were so concerned, that would seem to be a logical course of action.

Anyway, sad to see. Would have made some nice meals...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *covertfisherman (11/16/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Surf Bunny (11/16/2009)*A group of young adult males caught a shark on NB and kept it beached from Saturday and then on Sunday afternoon it died.
> ...


X2 not ta mention you could have voice your opinion as long as you didn't try to stir crap up since there were multiple idiots!!!! Sad waste of a fish though!:bpts


----------



## Surf Bunny (May 4, 2009)

First of all, the shark was in the water until Sunday. That's when they started strutting their stuff with spectators doing a looky loo. I was NOT the only one who saw this.

Also, could I really have jilted half a dozen of these idiots with my opinion ???

I did not have my cell with me - so sorry no thought of calling the warden. I am not familiar with the fishing laws and I am NOT THEIR MOTHER !


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sad Sad


----------



## jcooper85 (Jul 23, 2009)

This really pisses me off!!!!:nonono When idiots go out and do things like this it gives all of us (law abiding fisherman) a bad rep!!!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree......such a waste! I don't understand how it was in the water over night though........did they have it on some sort of stringer?

Either way, those guys are idiots and I hope they read this forum and read my comment. People like that are going to get land based shark fishing banned from our area. I hope one day, while they are out fishing, enjoying the sun, a bird poops in their eye!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Those guys are pathetic. The appex predator deserves the utmost of respect. Eat it or release it.


----------



## Luminum (Nov 9, 2007)

Thats pretty sad. No respect for nature or its inhabitants.No wonder thegovernment is coming down so hard on recreational fisherman. Of course there are other reasons, but thiscertainly doesnt help. Whats sad is thatpeople like this are going to continue to be idiots and continue to breed and make even more idiotic people who do the same thing over and overuntil the whole ecosystem is endangered and then recreational fishing will be banned. Thanks a lot assholes.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm sure if you asked them "It was either them or the shark" I just wish it was the shark that won! Well what goes around comes around, karma is a bitch!Maybe next time they are out at the beach swimming around one of those big makos or even better a big bull will say hi.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds to me like someone caught their first shark and wanted to show it off a bit


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

> *Brant Peacher (11/18/2009)*Sounds to me like someone caught their first shark and wanted to show it off a bit


Guess someone should have told that's what pictures are for.:takephoto


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

its very sad that there is people alive like that.The retards shoild be gassed


----------

